# Country Music... Thank God! - Carlene Carter



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Rhythm and Blues may be the soul of rock n' roll but country? - Country is the heart...

"Country Music... Thank God!" is a series about those classic falling in and out of love heart-breaking heart-aching tunes telling real stories about real people played over the airwaves on country music radio stations the world over and the artists who created them...

View attachment 106648


*Carlene Carter* (born Rebecca Carlene Smith; September 26, 1955) is an American country singer and songwriter. She is the daughter of June Carter and her first husband, Carl Smith.

Between 1978 and the present, Carter has recorded twelve albums, primarily on major labels. In the same timespan, she has released more than twenty singles, including three No. 3-peaking hits on the Billboard Hot Country Songs charts.

Carter's career really took off with the album "I Fell in Love", in 1990. The album and title song topped the US country albums and singles charts, respectively.

Following a lengthy stint living in the UK and in the run-up to her divorce from the English singer-songwriter Nick Lowe, Carter had returned to America where in 1988 she met Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers bassist Howie Epstein.

Epstein helped Carter get her career back on track, producing "I Fell in Love" and co-authoring its title track with longtime collaborator, Milwaukee writer Perry M. Lamek. In 1991, the song "I Fell in Love" earned a Grammy nomination for Best Female Country Vocal Performance. The album, which featured straight-ahead, retro-sounding country (unlike her prior work, which had combined country, rock and roll and pop sounds) was among the first successes of the 1990s "neotraditionalist" movement in country.

Three years later, Epstein produced Carter's follow-up CD "Little Love Letters", featuring the hit "Every Little Thing", which was one of the top-rated music videos of the year. Epstein and Carter were engaged in the mid to late 1990s, but never married. Epstein died in 2003 of a suspected drug overdose.

*"I Fell In Love" - Peak Chart Position - (# 3)

*








 - (Video)

*"Come On Back" - (# 2)
*









 - (Video)

"The Sweetest Thing" - (# 8)










 - (Video)

"One Love" - (# 17)






*"Every Little Thing" - (# 3)
*









 - (Video)


----------

